# Java3D Sichtweite



## Alemarius Nexus (4. Aug 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem, das vermutlich ziemlich einfach zu lösen ist: Ich möchte die Sichtweite in meinem Java3D-Programm verändern. Größere Objekte verschwinden in den Voreinstellungen nämlich schon, bevor sie überhaupt komplett sichtbar sind. Ich hab viel rumgesucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden, wie man die Sichtweite verändern kann.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Marco13 (4. Aug 2009)

Kannst mal schauen wie weit du mit View (Java 3D 1.3.2) kommst (pun intended )


----------



## Alemarius Nexus (5. Aug 2009)

> Kannst mal schauen wie weit du mit View (Java 3D 1.3.2) kommst



Genau das, was ich gesucht habe! Hab mir die Klasse auch schon angesehen, aber diese Methode nicht verdächtigt, das zu machen, was ich wollte.
Wie auch immer: Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

